# Middle names for Mila



## DCS

We are team yellow but Mila is a name i mentioned to LO about 3 weeks ago, along with 10099999736374 others. Randomly the other day he said he would like to call the baby Mila. Its a name both me and OH like and LO refers to the baby as Mila now. ( i told LO we would think about it, because it may be a boy but we did say we liked the name and thanked him for great suggestion. )

So i need a middle name. Something, interesting, unique and different that isnt daft. 
A name that wont make people look at me/ OH like one of us has kidnapped a poor kid because it doesnt fit. ( he is english, im indian)

Also what do you think of the name? Pr: Mee-lah. Baby will have a common surname so dont want an overly common first name.


----------



## ladyluck84

I like this name too! But
What ever we chose I don't think we will go for a middle name


----------



## MrsButterfly

Its a fairly common middle name but I just love Mila Rose.


----------



## Dantes Mom

I've got a Mila pronounced Mee-la.
Her middle name is Paris but that's because it had meaning to us.
I couldn't imagine her being anything other that Mila Paris x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I like 
Mila Rose
Mila Renee
Mila Agnes
Mila Elizabeth


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mila Rose, Mila Faye, Mila Grace, Mila Jayne, Mila Isabelle, Mila Violet, Mila Ruby, Mila Louise, Mila Eloise, Mila Alexis, Mila May, Mila Elizabeth are some I like xx


----------



## pippi_89

Mila Christine
Mila Saphire
Mila Elaine
Mila Rae
Mila Anaya
Mila Rayne


----------



## navywag

first name that popped into my head was mila grace, i think it flows really nicely, or what about

mila rose
mila rae
mila elle
mila louise
mila kate
mila jade

xxx


----------



## emyandpotato

I like Mila Alexandra and Mila Elizabeth.


----------



## SophieWilson

Mila Ashley?

Mila is such a pretty name though.


----------



## phoenix333

navywag said:


> first name that popped into my head was mila grace, i think it flows really nicely, or what about
> 
> mila rose
> mila rae
> mila elle
> mila louise
> mila kate
> mila jade
> 
> xxx


Ditto, Mila Grace was the first name that jumped in my head :flower:


----------

